# Aw crap! Robin Williams dead; CNN reports indicate suicide



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Robin Williams dead; CNN reports indicate suicide

If there was anyone who could make us laugh at the world, it was him.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, he was one of my favorites. But he was always on the edge of a total mental breakdown though.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

WOW just don't know what to say? I always liked him from his Mork and Mindy days to today. Who could forget his performance in Good Morning Vietnam.
I'll miss you buddy!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nanoo, Nanoo.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Loved "Moscow on the Hudson" (1984).. He made a great Russian immigrant


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought he was a Natural In "Birdcage".


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Addiction kills. He was doing well for a time but went back out and never made it back. RIP funny man.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A little know movie starring robin Williams and walter mathau was entitled "the survivors" it was one of my first movies I really liked and had it on vhs. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Survivors_(1983_film)


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Sad, I liked him in all the movies he made. Money and/or success does not buy/mean happiness. I really wonder what was so terrible in their lives that brought them to this point! Not God's way! Most dream of having a fat wallet, But, like the show, lottery winners-whatever, lots of folks go broke. Not the end of the world. Liked him in Cadillac Man.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

really is a loss, he was great to our troops, very good to animals and a good triathlete! you'd be surprised how many comedians are really sad underneath in their real self when they are not on stage making us laugh.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

You gotta love Robin Williams......
Even if he's nuts! Leave it to Robin Williams to come up with the perfect
plan. What we need now is for our UN Ambassador to stand up and repeat this
message.

Robin Williams' plan...
(Hard to argue with this logic!)

"I see a lot of people yelling for peace but I have not heard of a plan for
peace. So, here's one plan."

1) "The US will apologize to the world for our "interference" in their
affairs, past & present.You know, Hitler, Mussolini, Stalin, Tojo, Noriega,
Milosevic, Hussein, and the rest of those "good ole boys", we will never
"interfere" again.

2) We will withdraw our troops from all over the world, starting with
Germany, South Korea, the Middle East, and the Philippines.They don't want
us there.We would station troops at our borders. No one allowed sneaking
through holes in the fence.

3) All illegal aliens have 90 days to get their affairs together and leave.
We'll give them a free trip home. After 90 days the remainder will be
gathered up and deported immediately, regardless of whom or where they are.
They're illegal!!! France will welcome them.

4) All future visitors will be thoroughly checked and limited to 90 days
unless given a special permit!!!! No one from a terrorist nation will be
allowed in.If you don't like it there, change it yourself and don't hide
here.Asylum would never be available to anyone. We don't need any more cab
drivers or 7-11 cashiers.

5) No foreign "students" over age 21. The older ones are the bombers. If
they don't attend classes, they get a "D" and it's back home baby.

6) The US will make a strong effort to become self-sufficient energy wise.
This will include developing nonpolluting sources of energy but will require
a temporary drilling of oil in the Alaskan wilderness. The caribou will
have to cope for a while.

7) Offer Saudi Arabia and other oil producing countries $10 a barrel for
their oil.If they don't like it, we'll go someplace else. They can go
somewhere else to sell their production.
(About a week of the wells filling up the storage sites would be enough.)

8) If there is a famine or other natural catastrophe in the world, we will
not "interfere." They can pray to Allah or whomever, for seeds, rain, cement
or whatever they need. Besides most of know that what we give them is
stolen or given to the army. The people who need it most get very little, if
anything.

9) Ship the UN Headquarters to an isolated island someplace. We don't need
the spies and fair weather friends here. Besides, the building would make a
good homeless shelter or lockup for illegal aliens.

10) All Americans must go to charm and beauty school. That way, no one can
call us "Ugly Americans" any longer.

11) The Language we speak is ENGLISH...learn it...or LEAVE...

Now, isn't that a winner of a plan?

The Statue of Liberty is no longer
saying "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses. She's got a
baseball bat and she's yelling, 'you want a piece of me?' "

You gotta love Robin Williams......
Even if he's nuts! Leave it to Robin Williams to come up with the perfect
plan. What we need now is for our UN Ambassador to stand up and repeat this
message.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have too chime in, as someone who has had a mental issue, it is the worst thing ever. I was content with everything, just couldnt shake the grey days, and sadness.
Men are primed by our fathers and others that only weak peoplehave mental issues. It's drilled into us. 
I just want to add, reaching out was the hardest thing I ever did, to just admit that I needed help. 
Everyone, I'm no expert, just a guy that wants you to know, it's ok to talk to someone. If you even think you may need help, you probably need help. 
Money only compounds problems, that sister or cousin that bother you for twenty bucks here, a pack of cigarettes there, they have no problem bumming from you while you work, imagine if they knew you had unlimited money.
If I won the lottery, my family would be ok, becouse I would pay off there houses, or get them one, then I'm fading out, only to be seen when I want to be found .


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Giving money as a gift rarely brings good feelings once it is gone. Giving someone a house makes them responsible for the taxes, maintenance and repairs that will need to be done. Paying off someone's home takes the tax advantage that they are used to and leaves then paying more taxes. For every silver lining there is a dark gray cloud that people seem to be comfortable with. 

I don't have the answer but I do have lots of questions.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Drugs and alcohol are equal opportunity destroyers. They don't care if you're black or white, rich or poor, famous or not, homeless or living in a mansion.
Too bad, he was an asset to society.
But we all have faults of some type or other.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Many creative forces over the course of history have often battled the demons of drugs, depression etc. It's sad that creativity and inner turmoil almost go hand and hand.

Robin Williams was a wonderful comedian, he made countless great movies as well.

I always loved him in One Hour Photo, such a dark departure from what he normally did.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Giving money as a gift rarely brings good feelings once it is gone. Giving someone a house makes them responsible for the taxes, maintenance and repairs that will need to be done. Paying off someone's home takes the tax advantage that they are used to and leaves then paying more taxes. For every silver lining there is a dark gray cloud that people seem to be comfortable with.
> 
> I don't have the answer but I do have lots of questions.


I dunno man... last year I paid more than $18,000 in mortage payments. The taxes saved by deducting the mortgage interest were considerably less than that.
If someone wanted to pay off my house I think I'd be able to suffer through it


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> You gotta love Robin Williams......
> Even if he's nuts! Leave it to Robin Williams to come up with the perfect
> plan. What we need now is for our UN Ambassador to stand up and repeat this
> message.
> ...


Nope. Sorry. Snopes says "false"
Robin Williams was a liberal, anti-gun, Obama lover. He never would have said something like that.
snopes.com: Robin Williams' Peace Plan

edited to add link


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

He may have been a liberal and anti-gun and even Obama lover; but he also showed more support to the troops than most Hollywood-phonies (Or arm-chair soldiers who make money off soldiers and their sacrifices like say Toby Keith). Be it what he was he did show up and turn up support and made deployments memorable for alot of us.

I had the lucky chance to see him perform in 2007 in Kuwait for a USO Tour in what was one of three USO events that I seen. The other two was of course Scarlett Johansson and the other the Pussy Cat Dolls (soft spot for their lead singer).

Here is a youtube video of the performance I got to see. 





Other people to meet up on this one was Lewis Black (isn't he liberal as they come too) and Lance Armstrong (if you can't win cheat)... I also don't ever seeing any news articles about any of them bashing us in Uniform.

Another side note about Robin Williams. If I remember the story he comes from money.. like old money and left it all to perform in theater or something (typical hippie stuff). Suffered from bipolar disorder I believe and many people refused to work with him due to his personality and his smell (he is one hairy small man).


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

He was a very funny man that ended his life in a very tragic way.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Seneca said:


> He was a very funny man that ended his life in a very tragic way.


Which is so often the case where addiction is involved. He will be missed.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I was a big fan regardless of his political stance the guy was an entertainer first and foremost and as such i rate him higher than most of the hollywood pretty boy looks good on camera self centered jackoffs that seem to be the norm now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree, from all accounts he was a genuine nice guy.


----------

